# Cyp calceolus var. pubescens



## Jorch (Apr 17, 2009)

This is the earliest Cyp to bloom. Need to repot it in the fall, it's in a 5" square pot, and roots are coming out from the drainage holes! The flowers have a nice, but subtle, fragrance


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 17, 2009)

Very pretty. This is such a variable species, and you can't have too many!

Mine in the garden won't be in bloom for another 6 weeks or so.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice, thanx for sharing. It's funny though, how people in Canada don't realize how hard it is to get cyps elsewhere!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 17, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanx for sharing. It's funny though, how people in Canada don't realize how hard it is to get cyps elsewhere!



Lol...There are a lot of Cyp nurseries in the States though! I do understand about not wanting to have plants shipped, if that's what keeps you from buying them. I always prefer to buy locally. Here in Edmonton, we are lucky to have a few good sources of Cyps, including one in a nearby city (Calgary) who comes up often.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice pubescens. I love the scent of these.

pubescens we definitely don't have problems getting locally, whether from a garden nursery or from another grower. we are lucky there are a few vendors close by.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 17, 2009)

Some people would agree that it is Cyp. parviflorum instead of Cyp. calceolus.. I'm no taxomist, but my parviflorum (parviflorum var. parviflorum, perhaps?) is only about 2 inches tall and this guy is already blooming!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 17, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Some people would agree that it is Cyp. parviflorum instead of Cyp. calceolus.. I'm no taxomist, but my parviflorum (parviflorum var. parviflorum, perhaps?) is only about 2 inches tall and this guy is already blooming!



According to Cribb's 1997 book The Genus Cypripedium (the Bible for Cyp growers!), Cyp. calceolus (from temperate Europe and Asia) is a separate species from Cyp. parviflorum (N. America), so technically your plant is C. parviflorum var. pubescens. I have heard that var. parviflorum blooms later than var. pubescens. I have a couple plants in my collection that I suspect might be var. makasin (they were labelled as calceolus), but they bloom at the same time as my pubescens.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2009)

Great pouch.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

I read parviflorum var. parviflorum blooms later as well. Which is strange for me since it is a smaller plant than var. pubencens. I assume the buds break dormancy later then.

If the root tips die they don't usually grow anymore according to what I've read. Anyway I would sink it into another larger pot then to keep those roots poking out from drying


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 17, 2009)

That's really lovely! I will try some of these one day...


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2009)

cyps are always so cool and this one is no exception!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> Lol...There are a lot of Cyp nurseries in the States though! I do understand about not wanting to have plants shipped, if that's what keeps you from buying them. I always prefer to buy locally. Here in Edmonton, we are lucky to have a few good sources of Cyps, including one in a nearby city (Calgary) who comes up often.



I do, and have in the past probably dealt with all of them. All of them have limited availability. But in terms of population and sources for other orchids, they're just plain uncommon. We appreciate that many of them come from cooler regions than a lot of people here live in and therefore that excludes a number growers here from enjoying them. Therefore, thanx for sharing.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I do, and have in the past probably dealt with all of them. All of them have limited availability. But in terms of population and sources for other orchids, they're just plain uncommon. We appreciate that many of them come from cooler regions than a lot of people here live in and therefore that excludes a number growers here from enjoying them. Therefore, thanx for sharing.



I see. Well I guess it's not completely Hell living in ice cold Canada! :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> According to Cribb's 1997 book The Genus Cypripedium (the Bible for Cyp growers!), Cyp. calceolus (from temperate Europe and Asia) is a separate species from Cyp. parviflorum (N. America), so technically your plant is C. parviflorum var. pubescens. I have heard that var. parviflorum blooms later than var. pubescens. I have a couple plants in my collection that I suspect might be var. makasin (they were labelled as calceolus), but they bloom at the same time as my pubescens.



at least in this area the standard yellow ladyslippers flower first, then the small whites very soon after (but flowers open at the same time), then supposedly the small southern yellow (var. parviflorum) and pink (acaule) and then the northern small yellow. all can be open at same time, but first flowering usually follows this order. generally the standard yellow will have large plants (large and tall) and large flowers, the small whites have small plants and flowers, var. parviflorum has also small plants and flowers but var. makasin often has taller but more spindly looking plants, but still fairly small flowers. after most standard yellows have opened, if you see taller yellows with smallish buds on skinny looking plants with yet some time before opening, they are makasin.

yes, lots of the interesting cyps won't grow or survive here where it can get 'hot' in the summer and only grow up north in the cool; also things like amerorchis, calypso and a few others are much happier and findable up north where they no longer show their beauty around here (unfortunately the cedar swamps where they lived were all logged). I've heard that in northeastern canada and maybe lots of other spots there are places where large numbers of hectares are paved with yellow ladyslippers!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 19, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> at least in this area the standard yellow ladyslippers flower first, then the small whites very soon after (but flowers open at the same time), then supposedly the small southern yellow (var. parviflorum) and pink (acaule) and then the northern small yellow. all can be open at same time, but first flowering usually follows this order. generally the standard yellow will have large plants (large and tall) and large flowers, the small whites have small plants and flowers, var. parviflorum has also small plants and flowers but var. makasin often has taller but more spindly looking plants, but still fairly small flowers. after most standard yellows have opened, if you see taller yellows with smallish buds on skinny looking plants with yet some time before opening, they are makasin.
> 
> yes, lots of the interesting cyps won't grow or survive here where it can get 'hot' in the summer and only grow up north in the cool; also things like amerorchis, calypso and a few others are much happier and findable up north where they no longer show their beauty around here (unfortunately the cedar swamps where they lived were all logged). I've heard that in northeastern canada and maybe lots of other spots there are places where large numbers of hectares are paved with yellow ladyslippers!



The reason why I suspect a couple of my "calceolus" might be parviflorum var. makasin is exactly what you said - they are not necessarily smaller than the pubescens in terms of plant size (although some of my pubescens are quite big, while others are shorter) but that the flowers are quite small. Also they don't have the deep chocolate colored sepals and petals that var. parviflorum has; the sepals and petals are more like pubescens. I thought at first that they might have just been flowering small because they were young, but they have done this for 2 or 3 years now. As far as blooming periods go, I have never recorded them in terms of exact dates; as far as I remember all of the yellows open at around the same time in my garden, though these smaller ones may be a few days later.

Very close to where I live there is a natural area (Wagner Bog) where there are thousands of pubescens and some makasin growing. It is quite a sight, and there is much diversity between the plants. Here in Alberta we are not blessed with awesome species like reginae and candidum (which can be found farther east), though we have montanum, acaule, and passerinum besides the yellows, which are all species I love (particularly montanum). Cyp passerinum also grows in the Wagner bog I mentioned, but the other two species are real rarities and are hours away from where I live.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep, parviflorum is distinct from calceolus. If you were to call parviflorum calceolus, then you'd also have to call montanum, candidum, and kentuckiense varieties of calceolus, too. They are more closely related to parviflorum than parviflorum to calceolus (at least that's what my memory is telling me).

Never the less, it's great seeing photos of them. I used to live walking distance from hundreds of them. Now, I doubt I'll be able to see any this year. It's one of my favorites (in fact, my old adviser and I just got a paper published on this variety. Check out the Botanical Journal of the Linnean Society if you have access).


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 19, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> Yep, parviflorum is distinct from calceolus. If you were to call parviflorum calceolus, then you'd also have to call montanum, candidum, and kentuckiense varieties of calceolus, too. They are more closely related to parviflorum than parviflorum to calceolus (at least that's what my memory is telling me).
> 
> Never the less, it's great seeing photos of them. I used to live walking distance from hundreds of them. Now, I doubt I'll be able to see any this year. It's one of my favorites (in fact, my old adviser and I just got a paper published on this variety. Check out the Botanical Journal of the Linnean Society if you have access).



I have a book that lists kentuckiense as calceolus var. kentuckiense! I laughed when I read it. :rollhappy: It was published in 2006 I think, so it doesn't even have the excuse of being outdated.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Some people would agree that it is Cyp. parviflorum instead of Cyp. calceolus.. I'm no taxomist, but my parviflorum (parviflorum var. parviflorum, perhaps?) is only about 2 inches tall and this guy is already blooming!



Nice plant, and nice picture! I also am no taxonimist, and names are constantly changing, and even though one name is considered 'correct' now, it may not be accepted, or used at all. From what I understand, the plant you have pictured is the Large Yellow Lady's Slipper _Cypripedium parviflorum_ Salisbury _var. pubescens_ (Willdenow) Knight. I'm not sure what the other names in there are exactly for, but probably refers to who named it, or at least who updated it. Here, this species blooms later than the Northern Small Yellow Lady's Slipper (we leave out the 'Northern' part, as there is only one, at least here there is). This one is _Cypripedium parviflorum_ Salisbury _var. makasin_ (Farwell) Sheviak. Here, the var. makasin blooms early June, and the var. pubescens blooms about mid-June.

I got these current names from the book "Orchids of Manitoba: a field guide", published by Native Orchid Conservation Inc.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I don't think I've seen a var. Mokasin before.. or perhaps I have but didn't realize it. var. pubescens and var.parviflorum seem to be more commonly available. 

Check out the Vancouver Orchid Society's April newsletter! One of the cyp growers in our area showed a picture of a Cyp. parviflorum var planipetalum, such a cute little cyp!


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Thanks for the info! I don't think I've seen a var. Mokasin before.. or perhaps I have but didn't realize it. var. pubescens and var.parviflorum seem to be more commonly available.
> 
> Check out the Vancouver Orchid Society's April newsletter! One of the cyp growers in our area showed a picture of a Cyp. parviflorum var planipetalum, such a cute little cyp!



When they flower, I'll post pictures of the plants I have that I believe are var. makasin.

I love planipetalum! I heard once before that if you grow them outside of Newfoundland they revert to standard form...don't know if it's true, but hopefully one day I'll be able to buy one and see for myself!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 20, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> I love planipetalum! I heard once before that if you grow them outside of Newfoundland they revert to standard form...don't know if it's true, but hopefully one day I'll be able to buy one and see for myself!



This is correct. "var." planipetalum is apparently an ecotype of var. pubescens.


----------



## Jorch (Apr 20, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see how this variety grows for other growers in BC  Perhaps some special culture or NFLD soil is needed to keep it from reverting back to the normal form?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 20, 2009)

Jorch said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this variety grows for other growers in BC  Perhaps some special culture or NFLD soil is needed to keep it from reverting back to the normal form?



I know of at least one other grower who has one and it is slowly becoming more normal looking as it establishes. To grow them more dwarf I think you need similar environmental conditions. I do remember a couple plants I saw at a botanical garden once - they were growing in a wooded area under a large oak which fell in an ice storm. In spring they were in full sun and managed to grow and bloom anyway, but they were only about 5 inches tall! The flowers however remained large.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Jorch said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this variety grows for other growers in BC  Perhaps some special culture or NFLD soil is needed to keep it from reverting back to the normal form?



I heard that it has something to do with the altitude over there (in NFLD) or something like that that makes them that way, but it was a long time ago and I'm not sure exactly how it was explained.


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 20, 2009)

very very nice bloom


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazing!!! Love the colours!!!


----------

